# عن فرق الضغط اتكلم



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2012)

ايها الساده 
اسمعوا و اعوا 
هى معلومه فى صوره سؤال علشان اكسر حاجز الكسل اللى اصابنى من ساعه الاجازه السنويه لانى كل ما اقرر اكتب حاجه او انزل شرح او ابتدى فى ترتيب القسم يصيبنى وخم غير عادى و اكسل فقررت انى احاول اكسر الشيطان و ابتدى بمعلومه عجبتنى عرفتها من قريب 

عن فرق الضغط اتحدث 
سواء كان الفرق سالب او موجب 

معظمنا عارف اننا بنعمل فرق الضغط بعمل فرق فى كميه الهوا الخاص بالتغذيه و هواء الراجع بقيمه معينه .... طريقه تحديد القيمه لما انزل الاجابه ان شاء الله 

السؤال الان 
طيب لو النظام اللى الحنا شغالين بيه بيدينا هوا متغير مش ثابت vfd .... ازاى فى الحاله دى احقق فرق فى الضغط و احافظ عليه طول الوقت ؟؟

يا ترى سؤالى واضح و مفهوم و اللا معرفتش اسال ؟؟

منتظركم تساعدونى انى انشط من جديد


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2012)

مفتاح الحل 
طالما إن هواء الامداد متغير يبقى لازم يكون هواء السحب متغير و يكون الفرق فى جميع الاحوال هو اللى ثابت


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2012)

شوف يا حضرت كسل بكسل هفكر معاك بسرعة السلحفاة
طالما ان النظام متغير التدفق يعنى VAV يبقى مش هينفع!!!
فى حاجة فى الهندسة إسمها مش هينفع ؟!
متغلبنيش و قول اللى عند و إخلص
حاضر يا عم متزقش
هينفع بس تضع VAVعلى السحب أيضا و تربطهم ببعض بلوحة تحكم و جهاز قياس ضغط الغرفة و الضغط خارجها 
يعنى DPS
لا مش "دفرنشل برشر سوتش " لانه مش هيدينى قراءت مختلفة أقدر اتحكم بيها فى وضع دنبر الـ VAV ! 
ده بيدى ديجتل سجنل و انا عاوز أنالوج سجنل
هى قلبت bms ولا إيه
اه بس على بسيط
امال إيه المطلوب؟
PRESUURE SENSOR PS
ده هيديلك جوه الغرفة كام بوصة ماء و خارجها كام بوصة ماء او بسكال و من خلال الفرق بينهم سوف يتم تحديد موضع ريش الدنبر اللى على الراجع او السحب بحيث نحافظ على الضغط .
طب و السبلاى؟
إيه يا عم إنتا مش قولت إنو متغير يعنى مربوط مع الثرموستات و بيأخد إشارة الفتح و الغلق على حسب درجة الحرارة المطلوبة بالغرفة 
يعنى انسه السبلاى
طب مفيش حل جاهز؟
طبعاً فى.
إخلص يا عم الحج!
فى
بس مش Variable air volume box
طب إسمه إيه؟
ده إسمة variable air volume valve
أو فنشورى فالف
Phoenix controls venturi air valves 
و ده ممتاز للغرفة المعقمة و المختبرات و غرف العزل و غرف العمليات و .......... etc
و ده نجيبه منين
من عبد الرحيم عمرو
و قابل يا عم السيمنار على بعضه
http://www.4shared.com/file/1HzjJT3e/Riyadh_Healthcare_Seminar.html

و فنش


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2012)

الحل بتاعك صح بس مكلف 
ممكن استغنى عن جهاز فرق الضغط بتاعك و عن الدفرنشال فالف ... فكر فيها شويه هتلاقى الحل بين السطور فى مشاركتى الاصليه

ملحوظه 
ممكن يبقى السيستم متغير و cav no vav
او بمعنى اصح مش السيستم هو اللى متغير بس الغرفه دى ليها تحكم منفصل بال cav


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2012)

اوك


----------



## mustafatel (11 أبريل 2012)

zanitty قال:


> السؤال الان
> طيب لو النظام اللى الحنا شغالين بيه بيدينا هوا متغير مش ثابت vfd .... ازاى فى الحاله دى احقق فرق فى الضغط و احافظ عليه طول الوقت ؟؟
> 
> يا ترى سؤالى واضح و مفهوم و اللا معرفتش اسال ؟؟
> ...




SORRY BROTHER i DIDN'T UNDERSTAND THE QUESTION


----------



## drmady (12 أبريل 2012)

منتظر الاجابة من اهل الخبرة


----------



## zanitty (12 أبريل 2012)

mustafatel قال:


> SORRY BROTHER i DIDN'T UNDERSTAND THE QUESTION



السؤال بصيغه اخرى 
بعض الانظمه تعطى كميه هواء ثابت لكل غرفه فلنقل مثلا 1000 cfm ففى هذه الحاله من السهل معرفه كميه الهواء المراد سحبها لضبط ضغط المكان على قيمه معينه فلو افترضنا ان كميه الهواء الواجب سحبها فى خطوط الراجع هى 800 cfm لنحصل على ضغط موجب بقيمه معينه لتكن 0.05 بوصه بالمعيار المائى WG 

فلنفترض ان الغرفه مركب عليها VAC or CAV ففى هذه الحاله كميه الهواء الداخله للغرفه متغيره اى تتراوح ما بين 1000 cfm ( الحد الاقصى ) و تقل بحسب اشغاليه المكان و قراءه الثرموستات 

فالسؤال هنا كيف يمكن ضبط كميه الهواء الراجع لتكون دائما اقل من هواء التغذيه ب 200 cfm ( و هى القيمه المحسوبه سابقا لتحقق نفس فرق الضغط المطلوب 0.05 )
اى انه لو هواء التغذيه 900 فنحصل على هواء راجع 700 و لو قلت القيمه لهواء التغذيه الى 600 فبالتالى قيمه هواء الراجع لابد ان تقل الى 400 و هكذا

ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت المطلوب


----------



## mohamed mech (12 أبريل 2012)

فى هذه الحالة مينفعش cav


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2012)

لا ينفع يا كبير


----------



## عبد الله سعد (13 أبريل 2012)

الحل الاول اللى قاله المهندس محمد ميك


----------



## toktok66 (13 أبريل 2012)

zanitty قال:


> السؤال بصيغه اخرى
> بعض الانظمه تعطى كميه هواء ثابت لكل غرفه فلنقل مثلا 1000 cfm ففى هذه الحاله من السهل معرفه كميه الهواء المراد سحبها لضبط ضغط المكان على قيمه معينه فلو افترضنا ان كميه الهواء الواجب سحبها فى خطوط الراجع هى 800 cfm لنحصل على ضغط موجب بقيمه معينه لتكن 0.05 بوصه بالمعيار المائى WG
> 
> فلنفترض ان الغرفه مركب عليها VAC or CAV ((هنا انت بتحاول تخلينا نركز اكتر مع انك لخبط محمد بك بطريقتك وانا كنت هتلغبط )) ففى هذه الحاله كميه الهواء الداخله للغرفه متغيره اى تتراوح ما بين 1000 cfm ( الحد الاقصى ) و تقل بحسب اشغاليه المكان و قراءه الثرموستات
> ...




شوف يا هندسه انت قولت بالنص (((فلنفترض ان الغرفه مركب عليها VAC or CAV)))) انت كده وصفت نظام وحده المناوله او نظام مناوله الهواء ولكنك مع كامل تقديري لم تصف المنظومه system وخلينا كده بسرعه نراجع يعني ايـــــــــــــه VAV system
1- انت تستخدم مروحه تغذيه ثابته التدق ومروحه راجع متغيره التدفق -او العكس- او ان المروحتين متغيرتين التدفق ((وهذه اشهر واغلى الطرق)) واسهلها في التصميم
2-انك تستخدم مروحه تغذيه ثابته التدفق بدون مروحه راجع و تركب ريليف دانبر في المكان المكيف ودي ارخص الطرق وليها مميزات وعيوب (طبعا اصعب في التصميم ومصاريف التشغيل اعلى من اي طريقه )
3-انك تستخدم مروحه تغذيه ثابته التدفق بدون مروحه راجع مع استخدام مروحه عادم (exhaust) متغيره التدفق ((وطبعا ليها مميزات وعيوب -واصعب في التصميم واختيار المواد لها شروط ))
ملحوظه: اي مروحه متغيره السرعه (التدفق) سيحتاج تزويده بحساس فرق ضغط للمكان - ومخ المنظومه لضبط الاداء سيكون PLC او BMS

كل اختيار وله تطبيق وكل طرريقه ولها مميزات وعييوب
اما بالنسبه للضغوط كلهم سيحققوا المطلوب في الحفاظ على قيمه الضغط المطلوب تحقيقه 

وهذا ليس كلامي ((وكما عودتموني الدليل مرفق على كلامي -وما سبق تلخيص سريع وموجز عن الحقيقه العلميه ))
ولكم كامل الاحترام والتقدير
مشاهدة المرفق كلام خطير من يور&#.pdf


----------



## toktok66 (13 أبريل 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> شوف يا حضرت كسل بكسل هفكر معاك بسرعة السلحفاة
> طالما ان النظام متغير التدفق يعنى VAV يبقى مش هينفع!!!
> فى حاجة فى الهندسة إسمها مش هينفع ؟!
> متغلبنيش و قول اللى عند و إخلص
> ...



كم انت مجتهد ورائع حفظك الله ورعاك


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2012)

طيب لحد ما اقرا ورقه يومرك احب اقول لك حمد الله ع السلامه و ابقى رد على تليفونك


----------



## toktok66 (13 أبريل 2012)

zanitty قال:


> الحل بتاعك صح بس مكلف
> ممكن استغنى عن جهاز فرق الضغط بتاعك و عن الدفرنشال فالف ... فكر فيها شويه هتلاقى الحل بين السطور فى مشاركتى الاصليه
> 
> ملحوظه
> ...


 لكل نظام مميزات وعيوب والمفروض نفاضل بينها بناء على كل حاله لكل مشروع من امكانيات ماديه ومهاره تركيبات ومدى فهم المشغل للمنظومه و مصاريف التشغيل


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2012)

بس تعليق صغير 
انت فى ال 3 حلول افترضت ان مروحه التغذيه ثابته التدفق مع انى فى سؤالى قلت ان الحاله اللى بنتكلم عنها هى حاله تغذيه متغيره التدفق لنظام vfd و هو مصدر الصعوبه فى الحل و وضحت قصدى فى الشرح بعد كده لاخونا مصطفى انى لو مركب ترموستات واصل على ال vav (او ال cav مش هتفرق ) بيتحكم فى كميه تدفق هواء التغذيه على حسب احتياج المكان يعنى ال 3 حالات مينطبقوش على السؤال لكن فكره الحل نفسها صحيحه


----------



## hikal007 (13 أبريل 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> شوف يا هندسه انت قولت بالنص (((فلنفترض ان الغرفه مركب عليها VAC or CAV)))) انت كده وصفت نظام وحده المناوله او نظام مناوله الهواء ولكنك مع كامل تقديري لم تصف المنظومه system وخلينا كده بسرعه نراجع يعني ايـــــــــــــه VAV system
> 1- انت تستخدم مروحه تغذيه ثابته التدق ومروحه راجع متغيره التدفق -او العكس- او ان المروحتين متغيرتين التدفق ((وهذه اشهر واغلى الطرق)) واسهلها في التصميم
> 2-انك تستخدم مروحه تغذيه ثابته التدفق بدون مروحه راجع و تركب ريليف دانبر في المكان المكيف ودي ارخص الطرق وليها مميزات وعيوب (طبعا اصعب في التصميم ومصاريف التشغيل اعلى من اي طريقه )
> 3-انك تستخدم مروحه تغذيه ثابته التدفق بدون مروحه راجع مع استخدام مروحه عادم (exhaust) متغيره التدفق ((وطبعا ليها مميزات وعيوب -واصعب في التصميم واختيار المواد لها شروط ))
> ...




شرح وافى وراااائع ,, بس متهيألى المهندس زانيتى ل هدف أو فكره تانىه عاوز يوصلها وفى انتظار باقى المناقشه الممتعه دى


----------



## toktok66 (13 أبريل 2012)

zanitty قال:


> بس تعليق صغير
> انت فى ال 3 حلول افترضت ان مروحه التغذيه ثابته التدفق ((لا الحل الاول فيه كلمه او العكس يعني مروحه التغذيه متغيره التدفق والراجع ثابته التدفق)) مع انى فى سؤالى قلت ان الحاله اللى بنتكلم عنها هى حاله تغذيه متغيره التدفق لنظام vfd و هو مصدر الصعوبه فى الحل و وضحت قصدى فى الشرح بعد كده لاخونا مصطفى انى لو مركب ترموستات واصل على ال vav (او ال cav مش هتفرق ) بيتحكم فى كميه تدفق هواء التغذيه على حسب احتياج المكان يعنى ال 3 حالات مينطبقوش على السؤال لكن فكره الحل نفسها صحيحه


يا هندسه راجع كلامي بعد اذن سيادتك كلمه كلمه وحرف حرف مع المرفق الصغير جدا ستجد الحلول التطبيقيه الفعليه
وبالنسبه لاستعمال ثرموستات ده بيضبط الحراره ولكن لايتحكم بالضغط اطلاقا -ولو نريد التحكم بالضغط مع استعمال وحدات vav داخليه هناك وحدات تعرف ب vav pressur independent وهي وحدات داخليه لها نفس فكره الطريقه الاولى من حيث توصيل حساس ضغط مع اكتويتر الدانبر وبالتالي ضبط الضغط داخل الغرفه


----------



## toktok66 (13 أبريل 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/324448-عن-فرق-الضغط-اتكلم#ixzz1rwaYwBS0

​
السؤال الان 
طيب لو النظام اللى الحنا شغالين بيه بيدينا هوا متغير مش ثابت vfd .... ازاى فى الحاله دى احقق فرق فى الضغط و احافظ عليه طول الوقت ؟؟


هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/324448-عن-فرق-الضغط-اتكلم#ixzz1rwaoe1Nj

​فالسؤال هنا كيف يمكن ضبط كميه الهواء الراجع لتكون دائما اقل من هواء التغذيه ب 200 cfm ( و هى القيمه المحسوبه سابقا لتحقق نفس فرق الضغط المطلوب 0.05 )
اى انه لو هواء التغذيه 900 فنحصل على هواء راجع 700 و لو قلت القيمه لهواء التغذيه الى 600 فبالتالى قيمه هواء الراجع لابد ان تقل الى 400 و هكذا


__________________________________________________________________

طيب خليني استعمل معاك طريقه تانيه ((وهي اني احقق معاك علشان اوصل للمعلومه :4)
النظام متغير التغذيه المقصود يتم تطبيقه بوحدات داخليه ام وحدات مناوله ؟
ماهو نظام العادم المطلوب تنفيذه؟
ماهو نوع الكنترول للمنظومه BMS ولا حاجه تانيه؟
هل يمكن تركيب مروحه متغيره التدفق بدون تركيب حساس فرق ضغط (للتحكم في الضغط))؟


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> يا هندسه راجع كلامي بعد اذن سيادتك كلمه كلمه وحرف حرف مع المرفق الصغير جدا ستجد الحلول التطبيقيه الفعليه
> وبالنسبه لاستعمال ثرموستات ده بيضبط الحراره ولكن لايتحكم بالضغط اطلاقا -ولو نريد التحكم بالضغط مع استعمال وحدات vav داخليه هناك وحدات تعرف ب vav pressur independent وهي وحدات داخليه لها نفس فكره الطريقه الاولى من حيث توصيل حساس ضغط مع اكتويتر الدانبر وبالتالي ضبط الضغط داخل الغرفه


محدش جاب سيره ان الترموستات بيتحكم بالضغط 
الترموستات بيتحكم بدرجه الحراره اللى بالتالى بتدى سجنال لل vav و بيغير معدل تدفق الهوا


toktok66 قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/324448-عن-فرق-الضغط-اتكلم#ixzz1rwaYwBS0
> 
> ​
> السؤال الان
> ...


النظام متغير التغذيه المقصود يتم تطبيقه بوحدات داخليه ام وحدات مناوله ؟
مش هتفرق فى الحل اللى هقوله برضوا
ماهو نظام العادم المطلوب تنفيذه؟
الحل اللى حقوله يسرى على كل الانظمه
ماهو نوع الكنترول للمنظومه BMS ولا حاجه تانيه؟
BMS يا سيدى
هل يمكن تركيب مروحه متغيره التدفق بدون تركيب حساس فرق ضغط (للتحكم في الضغط))؟
لا لا يمكن تركيب مروحه متغيره ( بل يجب تركيبها كذلك) و لا حاجه لحساس فرق الضغط


----------



## toktok66 (13 أبريل 2012)

zanitty قال:


> ماهو نظام العادم المطلوب تنفيذه؟
> الحل اللى حقوله يسرى على كل الانظمه
> ماهو نوع الكنترول للمنظومه bms ولا حاجه تانيه؟
> bms يا سيدى
> ...



من واقع الاجابات اعلاه تبين لي عدم معرفتي بهذا النظام - مع استغرابي كيف يتم التحكم بتغيير سرعه المروحه وبالتالي كميه الهواء وبالتالي الضغط؟؟؟؟!!!

الحساس يحس بفرق الضغط ويرسل الاشاره ل bms وال bms يضبط سرعه المروحه لتحقيق فرق الضغط ((وهذا ما اعرفه))


----------



## zanitty (13 أبريل 2012)

طب لو سمحت اقرا صفحه 75 من الملف المرفق و لو عندك وقت اقراه كله علشان هنعوز الصفحه دى فى كلامنا اللى جاى


----------



## toktok66 (13 أبريل 2012)

طيب قرات الكلام بس حضرتك عارف ان تشغيل التكييف في الوضع العادي حاجه وفي حاله حدوث الحريق ووجود الدخان حاله اخرى
برجاء الايضاح ((المرفق عن التحكم في الضغط في حال حدوث حريق ووجود دخان ))


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2012)

طب خد شوف كمان المعادله رقم 8 ص 5 و بعدين هنتكلم بالتفصيل 
http://www.4shared.com/office/LNd1HJHH/A07_52IP.html


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 أبريل 2012)

please remove your permanent cloudy comment 
leave only the Japanese phrase
others translate the pages and reads
i am waiting for final report for this brilliant discussion 
best regards


----------



## toktok66 (14 أبريل 2012)

وبعد تحميل المرفق ومشاهده المعادله رقم 8
انا مش عارف قصدك بصراحه من قريب او بعيد !! الكلام كله عن الدخان والتحكم في الدخان!!-سأتجه الى دكه الاحتياطي للتفرج
في انتظار اجابتك استاذي الفاضل


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> وبعد تحميل المرفق ومشاهده المعادله رقم 8
> انا مش عارف قصدك بصراحه من قريب او بعيد !! الكلام كله عن الدخان والتحكم في الدخان!!-سأتجه الى دكه الاحتياطي للتفرج
> في انتظار اجابتك استاذي الفاضل



صديقى العزيز 
عندما نتحدث عن ضغوط فلا فرق لنظام دخان عن نظام مستشفيات 
فرق الضغط هو فرق ضغط ما بين حيز و اخر تتحكم فيه عده عوامل اهمها هو فرق كميه الهواء بين الحيز المراد احداث فرق ضغط به و مكان اخر خارجه يفصلهما عن بعضهما الابواب بانواعها 
و لو عندك طريقه لحساب فرق الضغط - حساب و ليس قياس - فارجوك زدنى بها و اكن لك من الشاكرين

جارى ان شاء الله اعداد الشرح - على ما تيسر لى من معرفه - و ادراجه فى مشاركه قادمه باذن الله


----------



## nofal (14 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## nofal (14 أبريل 2012)

الهدف هو ابقاء فرق الضغط المحدد وعليه فان حساس الضغط الموجود فى الدكت الرئيسى يبقى يتحسسس الضغط بناءا على تغيرات وضع الدامبر فى الvav ويرسل الاشارة الى ddc ومنه الى vfd والله أعلم .


----------



## toktok66 (14 أبريل 2012)

اخي الكريم - انا متفق معك ان المعادله المذكوره صحيحه وقد يجوز تطبيقها على الكثير من الانظمه ولـــــــــــــــــــكن
الكثير من القيم في فروق الضغط تؤخذ من واقع التجارب فلو حضرتك راجعت
AShrae 2007 (CHAPTER 7
HEALTH CARE FACILITIES)
تجد ان كل غرفه من غرف المستشفى او مصنع الدواء وحتى الممرات لها شروط في كميات الهواء ويتم تحديد نوع الضغط لها سواء سالب ام موجب
وبالتالي كل تطبيق وله القيم الخاصه به بناء على الدراسات والتجارب وان كان له معادله ثابته ستجد ان الكووود سيدلك عليها بالتفصيل برقم المرجع وتاريخ اصداره ورقم المعادله ورقم الفصل من المرجع
فعالم التكييف كبيييييييير جدا ومتشعب جدا مع اختلاف التطبيقات (((فأعظم المصمميين لا يلمون بأكثر من 3 تطبيقات -الا من رحم ربي)) 

اما الحديث عن طريقه حساب وليس قياس لمختلف التطبيقات فهنا اختلف معك- اذا كان الكود لم يدلك عليها فكيف لك ان تتوقعها سوى ان تحلل جداول المرجع للتأكد من قيمها مقارنه بالمعادلات المتوقعه -وهذا يلزم اعوام واعوام لاثباتها 
فان استطعت ان تفعل ذلك -فبرجاء مراجعه جمعيه الاشري للحصول على سبق عربي متميز

وان كنت تريد التعمق في ابدأ ب 
ِASHRAE 2005 Fundamentals
CHAPTER 27
VENTILATION AND INFILTRATION


وهو به الكثير من المعادلات للتحكم بالضغط مع اختلاف الحالات


----------



## الأمين بريمة (15 أبريل 2012)

لا حول لله ولا قوة إلا بالله ده ايه المناقشات المجنونة دي (( علم التكييف ده كبيييييييييير ))


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> اخي الكريم - انا متفق معك ان المعادله المذكوره صحيحه وقد يجوز تطبيقها على الكثير من الانظمه ولـــــــــــــــــــكن
> الكثير من القيم في فروق الضغط تؤخذ من واقع التجارب فلو حضرتك راجعت
> AShrae 2007 (CHAPTER 7
> HEALTH CARE FACILITIES)
> ...



كلام صحيح 100% و انا لما هتكلم مش هتكلم عن قيمه ثابته لتطبيق معين و هتكلم بشكل عام باذن الله
فالمعادله لو لاحظت هى علاقه فى قيمه فرق الضغط و معدل تدفق الهواء ( او بمعنى اصح الفرق فى معدل التدفق ما بين التغذيه و العادم )
فان اختلفت قيمه فرق الضغط اختلف فرق معدل التدفق و هذا هو مفتاح الحل 

و اعتذر عن التاخر فى وضع الحل فما يحدث الان فى مصر ياخذ معظم وقتى و اهتمامى و انا اريد ان اضع الحل بشكل وافى و احتاج الى بعض التركيز لكتابته بشكل واضح


----------



## عبد الله سعد (15 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم اخ زانيتى*

ممكن تقرا تعليقى المرفق فى الملف وتقولى انا فهمت سوالك ولالا؟


----------



## عبد الله سعد (15 أبريل 2012)

*الرابط*

http://www.mediafire.com/?f2k2evjc7dh67j6


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2012)

عبد الله سعد قال:


> ممكن تقرا تعليقى المرفق فى الملف وتقولى انا فهمت سوالك ولالا؟



تمام التمام يا باشا 
هو ده بالظبط قصدى من السؤال و هى دى الاجابه اللى انا عاوز اقولها و مش ناقصك غير حاجه صغيره جدا 
انت لما عملت التغذيه 1000 خليت العادم 800 ... تمام مختلفناش لحد كده
طيب لما التغذيه بقت 800 .... ايه اللى حيجبر العادم انه يبقى 600 ؟؟ ده اولا ... فاهم قصدى و اللا لا ... انت محتاج تربط العادم كمان مع اللوحه علشان لما الاشاره تروح للوحه ان التغذيه اتغيرت تقوم هى تبعت اشاره لمروحه الراجع انا تتغير بنفس القيمه 
ثانيا .... ال sps اللى انت حاطه مش كفايه اننا نعتمد عليه لان ممكن الفرق فى كميه الهوا مياثرش على الضغط بالصوره اللى تخليه يدى الاشاره بشكل سليم ... الاسهل يا بطل طالما ان المتغير بتاعنا كميه تدفق يبقى نستخدم حساس لكميه التدفق مش لفرق الضغط الستاتيكى ... و اللا ايه ؟

كده انا فاضل لى اوضح حاجتين 
1- الفرق بين ال VAV و ال CAV و ليه انا قلت لمحمد ميك انها مش هتفرق سواء استخدمنا ده او ده
2- ازاى نحصل علي القيمه الصحيحه المكافئه لفرق ضغط معين ( لان فرق ال 200 لتر/ث اللى افترضناهم فى المثال دول كانوا مجرد قيمه توضيحيه مش اكتر )


----------



## toktok66 (15 أبريل 2012)

zanitty قال:


> تمام التمام يا باشا
> هو ده بالظبط قصدى من السؤال و هى دى الاجابه اللى انا عاوز اقولها و مش ناقصك غير حاجه صغيره جدا
> انت لما عملت التغذيه 1000 خليت العادم 800 ... تمام مختلفناش لحد كده
> طيب لما التغذيه بقت 800 .... ايه اللى حيجبر العادم انه يبقى 600 ؟؟ ده اولا ... فاهم قصدى و اللا لا ... انت محتاج تربط العادم كمان مع اللوحه علشان لما الاشاره تروح للوحه ان التغذيه اتغيرت تقوم هى تبعت اشاره لمروحه الراجع انا تتغير بنفس القيمه ((هنا انا فهمت ان هناك مروحتين متغيرتين السرعه وبالتالي التدفق))
> ...




طيب ممكن بعد اذنك انك تطرح السؤال بصيغه مباشره ((خبط لزق - طالما انك حليته))؟؟؟؟؟
وياسلام لو رسمه للكلام المشروح
وخليك صبور بالمره وياريت لو انك تكتب على الرسمه بالتفصيل مكونات النظام ونوع المراوح (متغيره او ثابتته السرعه) نوع الدنابر ( متوريز ولا مانيوال) ونوع مروحه العادم ونوع مروحه الراجع ان وجدت
ودمتم بود


----------



## zanitty (20 مايو 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب ممكن بعد اذنك انك تطرح السؤال بصيغه مباشره ((خبط لزق - طالما انك حليته))؟؟؟؟؟
> وياسلام لو رسمه للكلام المشروح
> وخليك صبور بالمره وياريت لو انك تكتب على الرسمه بالتفصيل مكونات النظام ونوع المراوح (متغيره او ثابتته السرعه) نوع الدنابر ( متوريز ولا مانيوال) ونوع مروحه العادم ونوع مروحه الراجع ان وجدت
> ودمتم بود



تصدق انى اول مره اشوف المشاركه دى 
عموما يا صديقى انا قررت انى باذن الله هلم معظم النثريات اللى عملتها زى الموضوع ده مثلا فى ملف فيه شرح واف و مبسط و ممل زى بتاع تاثير الضغط الاستاتيكى 
ان شاء الله اول ما اخلص حرفع نسخه منه فى الموضوع هنا


----------



## السيد احمد (24 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## younis najjar (20 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mhd Diaa Alfarawat (4 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الأكارم تحية طيبة وبعد
جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الكم الوفير من المعلومات القيمة, أخوكم محمد ضياء مهندس معماري لدي استفسار حول ما قمتم بالحديث عنه
حول تكييف الهواء في المستشفيات وفق وحدات vav,cav ..
لدينا مشروع غرف عناية مركزة في المنطقة الشرقية في السعودية ويجري حاليا جدل واسع بين الاستشاريين حول أفضلية وحدات الvav أو ال cav
لغرف المرضى (عناية مركزة ) والمطلوب الحفاظ على فرق ضغط داخل الغرف عن خارجها حتى لا تنتقل العدوى مع امكانية التحكم بدرجة الحرارة

الرجاء الإفادة بالوحدات الأنسب للاستخدام (مع عدم اغفال موضوع الكلفة أي وفق كلفة مناسبة )

وشكرا


----------



## zanitty (5 يناير 2014)

mhd diaa alfarawat قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخواني الأكارم تحية طيبة وبعد
> جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الكم الوفير من المعلومات القيمة, أخوكم محمد ضياء مهندس معماري لدي استفسار حول ما قمتم بالحديث عنه
> حول تكييف الهواء في المستشفيات وفق وحدات vav,cav ..
> ...


يفضل ال vav لظبط الضغوط بشرط ان يكون النظام كله متغير السرعه (vfd)
فى حاتل استخدام ال cav يمكنك تثبيت الضغط عند قيمه معينه و بالتالى لن يمكنك تغيير كميه الهواء لتغيير درجه الحراره و يمكن عمل ذلك فقط عن طريق تركيب سخان للتحكم فى درجه الحراره - راجع الشرح عاليه -


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (22 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المناقشات الرائعه
منتظرين ملف الشرح يامهندس أحمد زينى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2014)

والـ dual purpose systems?


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2014)




----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2014)




----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2014)

[PDF][h=3]*Room* Pressurization Control Methods *...* - Siemens[/h]


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (3 فبراير 2017)

toktok66 قال:


> يا هندسه راجع كلامي بعد اذن سيادتك كلمه كلمه وحرف حرف مع المرفق الصغير جدا ستجد الحلول التطبيقيه الفعليه
> وبالنسبه لاستعمال ثرموستات ده بيضبط الحراره ولكن لايتحكم بالضغط اطلاقا -ولو نريد التحكم بالضغط مع استعمال وحدات vav داخليه هناك وحدات تعرف ب vav pressur independent وهي وحدات داخليه لها نفس فكره الطريقه الاولى من حيث توصيل حساس ضغط مع اكتويتر الدانبر وبالتالي ضبط الضغط داخل الغرفه


وحدات vav مع حساس ضغط ليس له علاقة بضبط الضغوط بالغرفة
وانما فقط لحماية المروحة والنظام


----------



## mujahedjo (13 فبراير 2017)

شكرا على كم المعلومات المفيدة التي كسبناها من هذا النقاش الرائع،، شكرا للجميع


----------



## mujahedjo (13 فبراير 2017)

و من الجميع نستفيد


----------

